# The Mitchell *itches and Max



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well a few days left with this mini fur army and as ever they will be very muched missed-Philamena, Max, Ronnie and Roxy Max as you all know is staying-(agreed to work for his board and keep)the girls were 'avin none of it and politely told me in true Mitchell style to "Shut it"D-day always comes around to fast but i know they will be spoilt and some with their newly acquired slaves-their clever kitts...Prayers have been said for new slaves-only divine intervention can help them!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you make me laugh lol They are gorgeous and going to be missed no doubt about it,  and good luck to their new slaves


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish i was getting one of themit must be so hard to let them go


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

what beautiful kittens


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Kelly, the babies are soooooooooo lovely  your going to miss them so much 
If you need a kitten fix you can call at mine for one


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

lol kelly you make me laugh!
Another gorgeous pic of your babies

(*jealous*)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely picture,,,and yes you will miss them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but new owners should keep you posted,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't uinderstand how breeders can do it! It must be heart wrenching seeing them go


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

may said:


> Kelly, the babies are soooooooooo lovely  your going to miss them so much
> If you need a kitten fix you can call at mine for one


Ya know i will:
It is hard to let them fly the nest as it were but...Ya have to share the joy and they really couldn't have chosen worthier slaves if they'd pawed designed them themselvesThankyou folks for all your kind comments-always appreciated


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Ya know i will:
> It is hard to let them fly the nest as it were but...Ya have to share the joy and they really couldn't have chosen worthier slaves if they'd pawed designed them themselvesThankyou folks for all your kind comments-always appreciated


Please stop it with the images the days are going tooooo slow..I get butterflies everytime I see her...Im looking forward so much to see what her & Zac are going to be like together...lots of fun, love & giggles I think..how exciting.xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Please stop it with the images the days are going tooooo slow..I get butterflies everytime I see her...Im looking forward so much to see what her & Zac are going to be like together...lots of fun, love & giggles I think..how exciting.xxx


OOh yes-loootttss


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> Please stop it with the images the days are going tooooo slow..I get butterflies everytime I see her...Im looking forward so much to see what her & Zac are going to be like together...lots of fun, love & giggles I think..how exciting.xxx


Why whats happening? Whats the excitement about?


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Why whats happening? Whats the excitement about?


kelly keeps posting pictures of the mitchells litter and ronnie is my new baby...she's arriving tomorrow and i feel like ive been waiting forever for 13weeks to come around! xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

cats4eva said:


> kelly keeps posting pictures of the mitchells litter and ronnie is my new baby...she's arriving tomorrow and i feel like ive been waiting forever for 13weeks to come around! xx


Awwwwww bless yer! No wonder you are so excited!

My little girl was born 1st April - so its gonna be a long 13 weeks for me too 

Mitchells Litter?? Eastenders?? Hence Ronnie??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Mitchells Litter?? Eastenders?? Hence Ronnie??
Reply With Quote
Yes dearYour a fast one Zowey It's all the excitement of the stud pants isn't it-got a direct bloodrush to the feet did we eh? eh?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Mitchells Litter?? Eastenders?? Hence Ronnie??
> Reply With Quote
> Yes dearYour a fast one Zowey It's all the excitement of the stud pants isn't it-got a direct bloodrush to the feet did we eh? eh?


LMAOOOOOOOOO i love the stud pants!
Only prob is i dont have a sewing machine! (and if I did i doubt it would stop at stud pants!!!!) 

Well my new queens are going to be called Pumbaa, Timon & Kiara from the Lion King.
Love your idea of the "Mitchell Litter" tho


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wait til you see what our next theme will be-i'm sure you will love it-it's genius Great names you've chosen-though i'm sure they'll acquire a few choice, affectionate pet names after a while


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Wait til you see what our next theme will be-i'm sure you will love it-it's genius Great names you've chosen-though i'm sure they'll acquire a few choice, affectionate pet names after a while


You not gonna tell me your next theme yet? When is your next litter due?

As for affectionate names we currently have:

Original Name = Saffron. Alias are - saffy waffy woo woo, snuffle bum, sniffle, snarf (thundercats)

Original Name = Emily. Alias are - Hemels, Emily Box, Box, Hems



And there have been a few more for the same cats over the years but i cannot remember them all.

my mum used to have a cat called Annie (from orphan Annie cos she was feral). Her alias's became: Annie Pannie, pudding, steak and kidney pudding , pud pud LMAOOOOOO


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah sweet-but those were not the kind of "choice" names i had in mind,but i do that a lot like with Rosie-Rosieposiepuddin n pie or Rosie square bum, and Naobi-Obyone knobie, put it this way our fur gang could teach sailors and navy's a thing or two about languageOh and our next litter is due in about 5 and 1/2 wks from Angel,and you'll have to wait and see


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol someone at work used to call me Zobyonekanobe!!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

What "choice" names did you mean then?

I have posted a new thread on funny cat names


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Clearly your heavy duty bloodrush hasn't calmed itselfI shall leave this one with you-don't want to corrupt your fragile mind my love


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh i think the penny just dropped!
You mean names for them when they are naughty (e.g. cooking fat!) LMAOOOOOOO

God im getting as mad as u lot - u are all corrupting me!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Ahhhhhhh i think the penny just dropped!
> You mean names for them when they are naughty (e.g. cooking fat!) LMAOOOOOOO
> 
> God im getting as mad as u lot - u are all corrupting me!


GettingYou can't get to be something you already are-but.....you can get worsererArerArer


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Cute!


----------

